# HO Collection was in storage new/unused for 30 years! SEE PICS



## marknetwork (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello,

I have come across a set of HO trains, accessories, electronics, and cool stuff but I dont really know what I have! It was from a friend who had it as a kid, but only set up some of the pieces for a few hours then it was put in storage. He found it again and I got it off of him, it has been in storage for over 30 years! I found a packing list that said 1980 and instructions that say 1977.

Anyways I was wondering if someone can let me know if there are any rare or valuable pieces. If someone is interested in the pieces or the collection please contact me because I was hoping to get into HO trains but at this point I dont have the time or space  Was hoping to sell or save for my son when he's older.

Please let me know if any of this is good, some are still in the original unopened packages.\

Thanks everyone!!!
Mark


----------



## marknetwork (Oct 21, 2013)

whoops forgot to post pictures! haha sorry here they are


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi there you have alot of stuff , it's hard to see what you have maybe some close ups and when people see it they will be able to tell you Mike


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

It looks like pretty much the whole lot is in good shape. Having said that though Tyco, Model Power and Life-Like aren't worth a whole lot but collectively you could get some money. I think you would have good luck selling each piece off individually but you won't become rich . I think they will sell well though especially with most of everything in the original boxes.

For instance I did a quick search on Ebay for the Tyco Gerber box car...it sold anywhere from $2.14 to $6.00 in the box. You need to check each one though because some will sell for more than others. The Kellogg's box car sold listings on Ebay show anywhere from $4 to $10 in the box.

-Trever


----------



## marknetwork (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Mike and Trever I really appreciate the responses! I was hoping to get into building a train table but my wife says we dont have the space and she's not happy I bought the set from my friend haha. I was thinking just listing $400 for all? and hopefully in the future will get back into the trains when the kids are older.


----------



## marknetwork (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## marknetwork (Oct 21, 2013)

Is listing all for $400 reasonable?


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Count how many of the rolling stock (box cars, tankers, hoppers) that you have. Some are worth more than others but lets say on average that they are worth $5 per car. On the engines I would say, on the couple I looked up, anywhere from $15-$20 each. The playsets/buildings/bridges if we are talking averages maybe $10 each. The trees in the boxes maybe $5 each. Add that up and see where you are at. 

I will state though, you would do better if you took a little time and priced each piece out using EBay's sold listings and then selling them individually or in small lots.

-Trever


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'd be interested in the Bascule bridge if it is up for sale


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I've got an interest in... Hank's house, the cork, the 90* crossing, the little red van, the Sanka covered hopper, and the Santa Fe crane car.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I would like that gold mine set and the 2 chrome tank cars!


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I think a couple of them motion accessories are kinda neat. The log dump and the gold dump are entertaining. Not sure I have seen the gold mine piece very often. Might get a twenty or more for that maybe.

While I do some poor quality restoration I like to buy pieces that work. Yours probably do, but if ya test them then say confirm they work in your action that is probably worth a buck or two.

FWIW, digging up my old Tyco stuff got me back into railroading. I have weighted the rolling stock to NMRA standards and converted them to kadee couplers. Sometimes I get out the locos and they really do run loops fine, but I find the slightly pricier ones to be less trouble / more enjoyable.


----------



## marknetwork (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey everyone, sure I will sell separately I have experience in packaing and shipping so rest assured it will arrive safe. Please shoot me a PM and an offer for the pieces interested


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Pm sent.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

$ 400 is too much. Realistically these are lower level items. A few people collect TYCO brown box trains, but what they spend is around $2 plus shipping per item. Nothing I see is that rare to command a special price. Selling as a group you will be lucky to sell it for much more than $100. Possibly $150. The problem is you have to find one person who wants all this at one time. If the price is low enough, maybe. Most likely the bidders will be resellers. For that type buyer, expect them to pay like .75 per car and $4-$5 per engine. The accessories are nice, but in a group they would only bring $2-$3 each. The power packs would be the same. I didn't see any track, but that would only bring about $0.20 per section. The boxes don't mean much, so don't count on them increasing the value much. 
Yes, as indicated you can do better selling them individually, but you can buy cars like these new for $1-$2. At Michaels, etc. stock with plastic wheels and horn hook couplers. So I would not expect them to go for much more than that. Also, e-bay is going to charge you 20% to sell them. 10 on the price and 10 on the shipping, which will be about the same as the price.
As I said before $100-150 is probably on the high side.
Good luck


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

dannyrandomstate said:


> I've got an interest in... Hank's house, the cork, the 90* crossing, the little red van, the Sanka covered hopper, and the Santa Fe crane car.


The ATSF work caboose is supposed the go with the red crane. I still have that one from when I wasa kid, and it came in a double box set.


----------



## thetramp (Dec 14, 2012)

I wouild be interested in the CN Black & red GP, the CN box car & caboose.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

You have a real good friend, Mark, and selling separately is the way to go. You can box up what's left and take offers or bids on eBay for the rest. Shipping may keep the price a bit lower these days. Maybe you'll have enough left to put a layout together and stay with us!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This thread is starting to sound like Lets make a deal. 
Put a price on them and put them in the for sale thread, you will make out better selling them either all in small lots or singly. :smokin:

You say maybe someday you might do a layout?
I say pack them up and store them away, they won't take up that much space. :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I just noticed your other thread selling these.

There you are asking $200 here you said maybe $400?
Why the difference in price?

I would think someone here would snatch them all up for $200.:smokin:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

If you look at what it will cost to buy new ones down the road you'll decide to keep all this stuff. Pete


----------

